# Where is Frank?



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

He's been absent since the Seaview hit the stores. Come in here Frank and take a bow.:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

.... He's busy getting the 1/24 scale Flying Sub ready:woohooI hope).


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm here, but I've just been swamped! I'd love to take credit for all of this, but credit should go to the guys on the list in the kit. I just kinda coordinated most of it.... As far as a 1/24 FS-1, I don't think my heart could take the stress of another huge scale kit. Think slightly smaller, to be officially announced later....


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Ladles and gentlemints, Mr. Frank Winspur! *applause* Take a bow, big guy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

In case anyone missed it, the instructions give special acknowledgement to: David Merriman, Gary Kerr, Fred Barr, Rich Knorowski, Joe Tavera, Rick Tesky, Steve Iverson, Greg Nicotero, Bruce Byerly. I don't know some of them but congrats and congrats to Frank for keeping us informed during the long process. I'm nothing but a fan and fair builder but thanks guys for a job well done.:thumbsup:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks! I can't say enough it was a big team effort and I have to thank all of the guys listed as well. None of us could have done it alone. There are probably a name of two left off, as the instructions were one of the quicker parts of this with little attention paid to it. I think with the developement of this kit lasting so long, I just wanted to be done and get it out near the end. Once the kit was finalized of course! 

I know there have been some grumblings about the instructions, and I'll take the blame for that. I could have planned better and made changes to them. I rushed them if the truth were known. The Chariot instructions should make up for it though, they look fantastic!


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Moebius said:


> Thanks! I can't say enough it was a big team effort and I have to thank all of the guys listed as well. None of us could have done it alone. There are probably a name of two left off, as the instructions were one of the quicker parts of this with little attention paid to it. I think with the developement of this kit lasting so long, I just wanted to be done and get it out near the end. Once the kit was finalized of course!
> 
> I know there have been some grumblings about the instructions, and I'll take the blame for that. I could have planned better and made changes to them. I rushed them if the truth were known. The Chariot instructions should make up for it though, they look fantastic!


No sweat. Everyone knows how the Seaview went together. The enginneering was so well done I never looked at the instructions.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm sure any model builder with moderate experience will have no trouble at all with the instructions. The illustrations are bigger and clearer and the step-by-step text is easier to follow than any of the original stuff Polar Lights came out with back in the '90s.

Besides, for a REAL model builder, we don't need no steenking instructions!


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

scotpens said:


> Besides, for a REAL model builder, we don't need no steenking instructions!


You damn skippy.


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

Instructions? It came with instructions?

And we never stop and ask for directions nor read the video game manuals neither.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Frank-
Without YOU none of this would be happening- you are truly THE MAN!
Seaview beyond ALL of our wildest expectations, a very very fine kit. Just plain beautiful. Yes, you need to improve the instructions, the only weak point in the kit. All is forgiven- I know you wanted this kit out as soon as you could.
The Pod and Chariot are going to be just as great- I can't wait!
Gary


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The difference between a model kit and a puzzle is a set of instructions!
Dave


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

If the instructions could be better,could you put a modified and more precise one on your web site.This way,if we feel we need help in getting the Seaview together,we could just print the supplementental instructions with our own printers.I hope the Seaview is selling well,and yes I think you're right as well to issue a Flying Sub in a big enough scale but most likely smaller than 1/24 scale.Looking forward to it too.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Instructions are only one man's opinion! :devil:


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Frank,
Just received my kit from Cult (thanks Steve). I wish to say thank you. The kit you and your team have created is most impressive. WOW!! The shear size and detail is phenomenal. You can look at pics on the web until you're blue in the face and not get a sense of how massive this bugger is. Not to mention how delicate some of the control room parts are. I know you're just glad it's out and welcomed and most likely moving on to the next project. Just a thanks and a job well done from a fan who has wanted a model such as this since he first saw the Seaview grace the silver screen those many years ago.

Rogue


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Frank, honestly this was my first Moebius kit, and if it WASN'T as large as it was, it might not have even caught my attention, and I wouldn't have seen the craftsmanship that went into the kit.

I do cgi work, and sometimes at the end of a big project, I'm hatin even looking at it anymore, but ya know what? Those are usually my best products as well.

From your reply, it does sound like a flying sub is coming down the pike sometime... I'm not sure how big a 1/24th kit of it would end up, but if I could get something maybe 20" by 20", I'd be a happy camper with it.

One request though: if parts of a kit could be light from behind with lights (instruments and such, PLEASE cast them in clear, so we don't have to buy aftermarket replacement parts. I'm already thinking about the chariot and space pod, and am expecting both with solid cast instrument panels, and having to buy aftermarket parts to get them in clear, and lightable from behind.

I'd rather spend my cash on Moebius kits, then on aftermarket parts FOR Moebius kits... LOL!


----------

